# Warner-Robins, GA, Aviation Museum



## GatorDude (Feb 15, 2010)

A short term contracting assignment brought me to Warner-Robins, Georgia, for a few months last year. I had a couple of brief opportunities to visit the Aviation Museum there. I was most impressed. They have a complex of 4 large buildings ringed by warbirds. Definitely worth seeing!

A Review of the Aviation Museum in Warner-Robins, Georgia


----------



## DBII (Feb 15, 2010)

pictures please?

DBII


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 15, 2010)

^---- with him!


----------



## GatorDude (Feb 15, 2010)

Will do. Il have a few, but I'll have to get 'em off my other PC. In the meantime, the Museum's official website is here: Museum of Aviation - Robins AFB


----------



## GatorDude (Mar 4, 2010)

Here are a few pictures that I took during a quick visit to The Aviation Museum at Warner-Robins, Georgia. Unfortunately, the museum has a lot of signs barring flash photography indoors so these are shots from the parking lot.

Aircraft on Display At The Aviation Museum at Warner-Robins, Georgia


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 20, 2012)

Searching back thru the old posts I stumbled across this one and thought I could add to it having visited the museum in October 2010.




































































This is an outstanding museum, great collection of aircraft and super friendly and helpful volunteers. Well worth a visit if you ever find yourself in the Macon Georgia area with time to fill.

More pics when time allows.


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 20, 2012)

The B-1B out in front was flown by my father in law. He broke world speed and payload records with that plane.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice shots!

That is pretty damn cool Joe!


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 23, 2012)

Interesting collection, that Lightning should be indoors!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2012)

FLYBOYJ said:


> The B-1B out in front was flown by my father in law. He broke world speed and payload records with that plane.



Awesome Joe!


----------

